# Shelby GT500KR/ '36 Ford: Teaser



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

I has posted up on our twitter that these write ups would be up this weekend. Sorry to post a teaser but it was raining today and I just could not post up the writeup with out some after shots in the sun. I know you will all agree. So here is a quick teaser. I will be returning for a maintenance wash on the Phaeton's older twin later this week and will get good afters then.

The Phaeton

As stated above we did the twin to this car last year see link below to check it out.

1933 Ford Phaeton

This one however had a harder life. It needed quite a bit of work and in all saw 3 full days of work getting things back in order.


















The Shelby GT500KR was also booked in for correction work. Nearing completion of an absolutely stunning restoration its was time to get in before any vinyls were put on.


























Coming soon, I promise. Check our twitter for updates and to see whats in the works.

Regards,
Sean Tompkins


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing some more pics


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

ooooh im really looking forward to seeing this write up.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

should be good


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cant wait


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looks good, nice to see different cars getting a detail


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

definatly looking forward to the shelby. Cant believe if its being restored he is having vinyls on instead of having them painted and cleared


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:doublesho


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looking forward to the write up :thumb:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

stangalang said:


> definatly looking forward to the shelby. Cant believe if its being restored he is having vinyls on instead of having them painted and cleared


 It has been restored to factory specs, including all factory stamping, lettering, and production line markings. Hence why its going to be original all the way through.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahh man, thought it was going to be the writeup! can't wait!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You tease 

I look forward to the full report.


----------



## madis (Apr 21, 2010)

beutifull! nice!:thumb:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Full detail will be up Monday as part of a Muscle Cars writeup


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Car porn.


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

wow looking forward to this


----------

